
Soviet-style mathematics - fogus
http://geomblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/soviet-style-mathematics.html
======
btilly
Based on my experience, the US mathematical model is based the dynamic of
people getting into good cliques that then give you the support you need to
establish a publishing record and tenure. This dynamic definitely does not
reward mathematicians for going off an spending a lot of energy on a long-term
project. Nor does it reward mathematicians who are inclined to generalize.

For a longer description of my experience, see
<http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/11/why-i-left-math.html>.

~~~
bitwize
The US model for _everything_ involves getting into good cliques...

~~~
presidentender
The problem is that there isn't a viable alternative vetting system. A college
degree no longer vets its holder as competent, so to determine ability, you
have to either go to your trusted network or take a risk. Risks are by nature
dangerous.

------
jparise
The referenced Wall Street Journal article is here:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870374000457451...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703740004574513870490836470.html)

------
joeycfan
I remember buying those excellent Mir of Moscow math books at the USSR exhibit
at the CNE in Toronto every year.

I really miss them - anyone know if they still exist?

